# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Damn my fear of terminal illness!

## Tyson

Well, I went to sleep the other day all happy with myself after a particularly well played game of tennis only to fall into a dream which will probably haunt my already uncontrollable hypocondria for years to come.

As the title says, I have a fear of terminal illnesses, namely cancer. I've always been scared of cancer since I was a young lad, probably because it seems to run in my family, having killed my grandfather, my uncle and my other uncle is currently sufferering of it.

I think the dream started off pretty mundane, but I completely forgot all of it up to where it became a nightmare, and I didn't really feel like recording it after I woke up freaked out. To be honest most people wouldn't find it that scary, but it's just the mixture of personal fear and total mind **** that got to me. 

Anyway, onto the occurances. The nightmare basically began with a pretty regular looking old man which the dream "camera" had a close up on. He didn't really do anything much, just stood there saying something along the lines of  "you have cancer, you have cancer" over and over again for what seemed like hours (obviously not of course). the dream ended with the "camera" spiralling upwards quickly and with the old man shouting "check for tumors" or something, which shocked me to waking. Completely surreal.

I actually have trouble checking for tumors. It scares the living bajesus out of me to think I might actually find something, so I just neglect it; even avoid it. Anyway, I just wanted to throw that out there and get it off my chest.

----------


## RunflaCruiser

Atleast with this fear you'll probably live a very healthy life. Do forget to exercise!

----------


## Aaron.

Hopefully you feel better, I have dreams similar to where someone is telling me something over and over again too like that. I wish your uncle well

----------


## silicovolcaniosis

i had hypochondria when i was younger but i got over it since all the symptoms of the diseases i had were diagnosed as not present and were simple hallucinations.  :tongue2:    YES. hallucinations. it can happen.

----------


## Tyson

> i had hypochondria when i was younger but i got over it since all the symptoms of the diseases i had were diagnosed as not present and were simple hallucinations.    YES. hallucinations. it can happen.



Haha, I actually do find stuff, but I show it to my friend and she just laughs at me and says they're blood vessels or crystalised stupid. It's hard not to believe her sometimes.

----------


## Teeliumtrozzle

Not very nice.

----------

